# Rabbit pregnancy?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Can a vet tell more or less whether she is pregnant?

Cookie does feel bigger...though am aware am paranoid. When she lies down it's to one side. She is growling at Cream and won't let him near her. They are running free...let them nosey together to try keep the bond but Cream is more in the kitchen and Cookie in the living room. Oh no.....I THINK i saw something move in her tummy as she was lying down!!

Will a vet be able to tell...I know chance of phantom but could they tell me the chances? xx

Oh btw we are going to the vet tomorrow. Getting her checked and VHD'd. Her tummy is actually moving!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if her tummy is moving, and you arent seeing things, then i would say she is pregnant, and probably close to her due date

a good vet can sometimes tell by palpitating, but if done wrong then it can do damage to the kits. kit are also very good at hiding


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if her tummy is moving, and you arent seeing things, then i would say she is pregnant, and probably close to her due date
> 
> a good vet can sometimes tell by palpitating, but if done wrong then it can do damage to the kits. kit are also very good at hiding


I am not sure...been trying to video it but she keeps sitting under a coffee table and the light is rubbish! Is she OK for a car trip to vets then if she is close? Can they tell how close? I am not sure if I am excited or petrified


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Vets cant always tell, i would be very careful about getting the jab done if there is a chance of pregnancy.
When they are in the last week you can normally see movements and if you just put your hand against her tummy (no pressure at all) you can feel tiny kicks. I love the kicks!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Vets cant always tell, i would be very careful about getting the jab done if there is a chance of pregnancy.
> When they are in the last week you can normally see movements and if you just put your hand against her tummy (no pressure at all) you can feel tiny kicks. I love the kicks!!


Oh dear...the vet said the VHD was safe for pregnancy? Might hold off then till after the potetntial birth. I didn't feel anything but it was when she waslying down I was STARING at her belly all night to try and eliminate the the chance of me seeing things. Still not sure!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I woulk definately NEVER allow a vet to vaccinate any pregnant animal, shame on vets who do this. If I were you i'd wait until you are sure she is not pregnant.

Sorry don't know the "story" are these rescue bunnies?

Why aren't they neutered already? Maybe he has been done recently and she isn't?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I woulk definately NEVER allow a vet to vaccinate any pregnant animal, shame on vets who do this. If I were you i'd wait until you are sure she is not pregnant.
> 
> Sorry don't know the "story" are these rescue bunnies?
> 
> Why aren't they neutered already? Maybe he has been done recently and she isn't?


Yes these are the ebay bunnies...they arrived last tuesday and Cream was castrated on Friday


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my! I wouldnt handle Cookie much and i would have her vaccinated until you are 100% sure she isnt pregnant. She is a growlly little thing with Cream somethings and grunts, doesnt she? Sometimes it can just be a phantom but with them both being together its likely it could be real.

Keep an eye out in the next couple of days, If cookies is pregnant they usually start building a nest in the final few days. They will put anything comfortable in the nest so hay/straw/paper and they will use there own fur to make it smell like them. Keep us in the know and if babies do arrive we will all try help you from there  for now just keep doing what u are doing  x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> I woulk definately NEVER allow a vet to vaccinate any pregnant animal, shame on vets who do this. If I were you i'd wait until you are sure she is not pregnant.
> 
> Sorry don't know the "story" are these rescue bunnies?
> 
> Why aren't they neutered already? Maybe he has been done recently and she isn't?


I'm sorry but VHD is perfectly safe for pregnant rabbits, just if she is very close (the movement is a clue she could be) then it would be best to hold off.

If you want to be certain you could get her a concious x-ray, but to be honest it is probably just best to treat her like she is


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is it worth going to the vet? It will be just in the car...no buses this time. Or am I being foolish? Thanks for everyones' continuing advice and help!! xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

You could phone the vet and see what they say


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The vet says she should be fine. So taking her but will hold off from vaccination if they suspect she is. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yes these are the ebay bunnies...they arrived last tuesday and Cream was castrated on Friday


Yes, that's them, thank you for the reminder :thumbup:

Good luck!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh dear...the vet said the VHD was safe for pregnancy? Might hold off then till after the potetntial birth. I didn't feel anything but it was when she waslying down I was STARING at her belly all night to try and eliminate the the chance of me seeing things. Still not sure!!!


*the lappinject VHD is perfectly safe for both mum and kits if she is pregnant*
myxi however isnt

i would only hold off if she i very near her due date, as she could end up kindling on the journey


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> *the lappinject VHD is perfectly safe for both mum and kits if she is pregnant*
> myxi however isnt
> 
> i would only hold off if she i very near her due date, as she could end up kindling on the journey


Well turns out I must have been imaginging things. There is nothing very well developed so if she is pregnant it is the early stages. So she was vaccinated with the Lapinject one today. No the myxi...but in a few weeks if she isn't they said they will combine the price for me 

I still think she might be as she is so grumpy with Cream and me.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK vet said no....but she is nesting now!! Guessing she is phantoming. Though part of me is still nervous for her! If vet said she couldn't feel anything developed then the liklihood is she is phantoming right??????


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought one of my bunnies was pregnant as I saw her tummy moving, but a few days later I noticed the same movements on one of my bucks and he definitely wasn't pregnant. I think it is their bowel digestion movements we can see. All bunnies are so different when pregnant, I had one who looked huge and had one kit, but one I didn't think looked pregnant had 6! If you think she is pregnant I would keep them apart as they may eat or injure the babies.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ChatterPuss said:


> I thought one of my bunnies was pregnant as I saw her tummy moving, but a few days later I noticed the same movements on one of my bucks and he definitely wasn't pregnant. I think it is their bowel digestion movements we can see. All bunnies are so different when pregnant, I had one who looked huge and had one kit, but one I didn't think looked pregnant had 6! If you think she is pregnant I would keep them apart as they may eat or injure the babies.


They are apart anyways. I rescued them last week and had the male castrated but he is separate from her. I took her to the vet yesterday and she said she couldn't feel anything developed...but she is now nesting. Am guessing she is just phantoming but not sure. If it was a small litter maybe the vet might miss it...:confused1:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OK vet said no....but she is nesting now!! Guessing she is phantoming. Though part of me is still nervous for her!  If vet said she couldn't feel anything developed then the liklihood is she is phantoming right??????


Sorry hun but even breeders that have been breeding for years and years (im talking 25 yrs + ) cant always feel babies, they sometimes sit high up in the rib cages and she may only have 1 or 2 in there. Your vet really shouldnt have prodded or felt her that much.
Normally a doe will start to nest upto 48 hours before birth but some nest upto 2 weeks before.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Sorry hun but even breeders that have been breeding for years and years (im talking 25 yrs + ) cant always feel babies, they sometimes sit high up in the rib cages and she may only have 1 or 2 in there. Your vet really shouldnt have prodded or felt her that much.
> Normally a doe will start to nest upto 48 hours before birth but some nest upto 2 weeks before.


Oh dear! She dos seem quite frantic.

Am wondering if I should move the cage up to my room...away from Cream and piggies and a 4 yo???

Oh she has a box in there...a pampers nappy box...is this OK as a nesting site? There isn't a lip on it though.

This is a bit of a shock. I was pretty relieved yesterday when I was told she was not pregnant. The vet is an experienced one with rabbits. Oh no...I allowed them to give her the VHD. I feel awful cos she did say she could wait but thought it was fine!! This hasn't bought it on??

She (Cookie) is an experienced mummy...does this help?


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

niki87 said:


> They are apart anyways. I rescued them last week and had the male castrated but he is separate from her. I took her to the vet yesterday and she said she couldn't feel anything developed...but she is now nesting. Am guessing she is just phantoming but not sure. If it was a small litter maybe the vet might miss it...:confused1:


As you say they could quite possibly have missed it or she is having a phantom! Time will tell.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Any babies?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Any babies?


Not that I can see...but there is a well formed nest that she is staring at. xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Not that I can see...but there is a well formed nest that she is staring at. xx


Is it fur lined?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Is it fur lined?


Not as far as I can tell. xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Not as far as I can tell. xx


If she pulls fur id be more worried x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> If she pulls fur id be more worried x


OK...will look out for it. If she isn't is it probably phantom pregnancy? xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OK...will look out for it. If she isn't is it probably phantom pregnancy? xx


Yes probably, but if she was with an intact buck its likely she is preggas


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Yes probably, but if she was with an intact buck its likely she is preggas


OK well it is just a waiting game then. There is a tea towel in there...is that OK...or should I remove it? Do they tend to improve the nest at a certain time in the day? Yesterday she started evening but tonight I don't think she has done anything. xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OK well it is just a waiting game then. There is a tea towel in there...is that OK...or should I remove it? Do they tend to improve the nest at a certain time in the day? Yesterday she started evening but tonight I don't think she has done anything. xx


She will make the nest with her fur she wont need anything but hay put in the hutch.
She will make nest at any time, but fur pulling is normal before birth.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> She will make the nest with her fur she wont need anything but hay put in the hutch.
> She will make nest at any time, but fur pulling is normal before birth.


OK thanks so much hun! I will remove the towel. xx


----------



## Paige McGrory (Mar 7, 2016)

hi guys so my rabbits got with an escaped male on the 7th Feb and one of them has gone really fat and i can feel lumps kicks and movement and shes also built a nest however the other rabbit isnt so fat and i couldnt feel any lumps but shes built and nest AND pulled loads of fur today and last night but the other rabbit hasnt

any ideas??

thankyou!


----------

